# Blog of Glazunovian Nonsense



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Because one CAN be "too sane" 

IMO Top 10 Lyrical Melodies (in no particular order)

1. Lyric Poem - primary theme
2. From the Middle Ages - I. Prelude, "love theme"
3. Raymonda - Hymn (main theme of whole ballet), 
*honorable mention* - Raymonda Entr'actes of Act I and III
4. Symphony No. 4 - minor-keyed theme of 1st movement
5. The Seasons - Petit Adagio
6. Violin Concerto - Andante (2nd section)
7. Symphony no. 5 - III. Andante, main theme
8. Piano Concerto No. 1 - II. Theme (stand alone and with piano)
9. Chant du Menestrel for cello and orchestra
10. The Sea - theme for "The sun was shining on the sea"

IMO Top 10 On-fire Heroic Pieces (in no particular order)

1. Violin Concerto (last movement)
2. Symphony No. 4 - III. Allegro
3. Symphony No. 5. - IV. Allegro Maestoso
4. Scenes de Ballet - Polonaise
5. Carnaval Overture
6. Piano Sonata No. 1 - III. Finale - Allegro Scherzando
7. The Seasons - Bacchanale
8. Etude op. 31 no. 1 in C major
9. Stenka Razin
10. The Sea - The Storm theme

IMO Top 10 Dance Moments and works (in no particular order)

1. Scenes de Ballet - Mazurka
2. Raymonda - The Variation sets from Act II and III, Grand Valse, Spanish Dance
3. The Seasons - Winter Variations, and Summer Coda
4. Concert Waltz no. 1 (complete)
5. Mazurka for Orchestra op. 18
6. Ruses d'amour - Wedding Scene
7. Piano Concerto No. 1 - II. Variation VII - Mazurka
8. Grande valse de concert op. 41 for piano
9. Novelettes op. 15 no. 2 - Orientale
10. Concert Waltz no. 2 (complete)

IMO Top 10 Scherzos (in no particular order)

1. Characteristic Suite (op.9) - II. Intermezzo scherzando 
2. Symphony No. 4 - II. Scherzo (well, this could be the best)
3. Symphony No. 3 - II. Scherzo
4. Symphony No. 5 - II. Scherzo
5. Symphony No. 7 - III. Scherzo
6. Symphony No. 8. - III. Allegro
7. From the Middle Ages - II. Scherzo
8. Piano Sonata No. 2 - II. Scherzo
9. Symphony No. 2 - III. Scherzo
10. String Quartet No. 5 - II. Scherzo

Had to get that out of my system lol

Toodles!


----------

